# My 3 RBPs



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Took these last night with my Minolta Dimage -


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

it looks really nice, and what kind of fish is that in the background?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice pics!!!


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

A little bass that I caught in a pond.... green bass or wormouth bass... not sure. They lived in my 10 gallon for a few weeks... thought maybe the p's would eat them, but not so far!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ its only a matter of time







congrats on your new camera


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

thank you!!! it takes great photos outside... gotta master it on my p tank however!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

nice tank and p's!

ian


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> A little bass that I caught in a pond.... green bass or wormouth bass... not sure. They lived in my 10 gallon for a few weeks... thought maybe the p's would eat them, but not so far!
> [snapback]1088657[/snapback]​


Around here we call em sunfish I think.

The fish look awesome, my only advice is that you might want to be careful with that gravel. I used it for a time in my red belly tank and because of the light color it becomes impossible to spot uneaten pieces of shrimp or fish (white chunks of flesh blend in with white chunks of rock REALLY well) but you might have better luck.

Fish look really healthy though man, good job


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking shoal of reds. I can't believe that they haven't eaten that bass yet. How long has it been in there? Is that the 55 gallon tank? It looks larger to me with the thickness of the glass and everything.... How come you want to get rid of the shoal? Are you just getting tired of them? Sorry for all of the questions.








~Taylor~


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> piranhaqueen said:
> 
> 
> > A little bass that I caught in a pond.... green bass or wormouth bass... not sure. They lived in my 10 gallon for a few weeks... thought maybe the p's would eat them, but not so far!
> ...


yeah... sunfish/ bluegills/ but I think the are really a hybrid cross off a small mouth bass....... too young to tell, and they probably won't get much bigger before the p's eat them.

And I know what you mean about the shrimp and leftovers being hidden... I had that problem when the p's were little... but to tell you the truth, they do not leave any leftovers.... I mean none.. . I don't underfeed them... They are just good eaters I guess... plus I do a 25% change and gravel vac EVERY weekend.... tank stays clean!


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Nice looking shoal of reds. I can't believe that they haven't eaten that bass yet. How long has it been in there? Is that the 55 gallon tank? It looks larger to me with the thickness of the glass and everything.... How come you want to get rid of the shoal? Are you just getting tired of them? Sorry for all of the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Taylor- The bass have only been in there for about a week... and the bass ate all my dither fish (guppys and white clouds) that have been in that tank for over 6 months! The tank is 55 gallon (pretty sure) I guess I never measured it to make sure. I decide to get rid of them every other month or so because I want a community tank w/ many different fish and lots of healthy plants.... the p's tear up anything I put in there, although those two large reddish plants have been in there since last weekend and are still ok.... took them out of my 29 gallon planted tank. But I can't even grow java ferns or amazon swords in there! But this week, I love my p's..... so, they are staying


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Really nice reds and good foto skills especially the last one

greetz


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great looking tank and Ps.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I love the p's, the pics, the setup and the tank.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you all! Last night one of the bass had suddenly dissapeared! Only a matter of time before the others do as well!


----------

